# Re-authorizing a receiver



## Tiger62 (Mar 18, 2008)

How often does Directv re-authorize a receiver? I have an H20 that has been unplugged for a while during remodeling a room and now I get the error message that it needs to be re-authorized. It's no problem to do it but I'm just curious as to how often a plugged-in receiver is authorized.
Thanks.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Maybe someone knowledgeable will tell an exact answer but the way I look at it, it doesn't matter. Here's why.

Assume it's once a month, like we get billed. Say the 1st of the month, today. But you unplugged it on the 31st and plugged it back in on the 2nd. It wasn't 30 days but you missed it and now its off. So in that case, it was 1 day.

I suppose that's why Directv has a way to do the reauthorization yourself on the web. Must happen often where they want to avoid calls.


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

Same thing happened to me about three or four years ago when I repainted a guest room and forgot to plug it back in for a few months. I called and the CSR said it was 30 days. She also pointed that they had continued billing me for the monthly receiver fee, but then gave me a credit for it since I wasn't using it. I guess it's best to call first, but it turned out to be no big deal.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Or just go to your online account and re-authorize your receiver yourself.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Www.directv.com/resend.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think it's actually every few days.


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

I have my H20 in a room that doesn't have a telephone outlet, and I use the receiver infrequently. There have been a number of times I've had to reauthorize it when I first turned it on (because I hadn't used it for a while), and there have been times that it stayed authorized for a month or longer, without my intervention. From this, I would guess that the de-authorization period is at, or over a month, but as NR4P said, it doesn't matter since a quick call to Directv will get it back up and going, and then it's up for an unpredictable period. Fortunately, it's not an issue that happens frequently in any case.

A helpful note, when you call Directv, give the automated answering system the screen error code and it will do the reset. Otherwise it's real easy to get lost in their menu, and you end up needing to talk to a CSR for the fix, which I'm sure is a waste of their time.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Or you can just use the resend authorization webpage and not talk to anyone if you prefer.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Can you reactivate owned receivers on line w/o calling d?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

gomezma1 said:


> Can you reactivate owned receivers on line w/o calling d?


No. To reactivate a deactivated owned receiver, you need to call in.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

It's two months for legacy receivers.

Sometime back, I reactivated my ORIGINAL Hughes receiver strictly so I could listen to Sonic Tap (DMX) in my computer room. To save electricity, when I'm not listening I remove power from it since unlike the new receivers it only takes 30 SECONDS to boot up!

As it's normally powered down and it doesn't have a phone line connection it usually misses the over the satellite "refresh" signal. Just like clockwork, every two months it goes offline and produces code 722 (unsubscribed) on every channel. Sometimes, it takes three or four months meaning that it was powered up when it's "refresh" signal came over the satellite.

A quick visit to the web site and the "refresh receiver" page gets it back online within seconds of clicking the "refresh" box.


----------

